# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs 3D >  gestion des ombres dans une scene 3D

## Trysac

Bonjour

je suis en train de faire un moteur 3D et je bloque sur la gestion des ombres.

pour les lumires spot , j'ai utilis un algo de shadow map. ca tourne bien sans trop de problme. 
Mon problme est la gestion des lumire omni-directionnelle. Sur le mme modle, j'ai utilis 6 fois(une par direction) un shadow map mais c'est vraiment trop lent pour le temps rel(8~10fps).

qu'est ce que je pourrai utilis pour grer les ombres provoqu par une tel lumire et qui ne soi pas trop couteux sachant que j'ai des texture transparante?

merci d'avance pour votre aide

T.

----------

